# Stock Photography



## mspain77 (Mar 20, 2006)

Okay-
I have an acct. with iStockphoto.com, but we all know that can be very limited depending on the image we are looking for. Does anybody know of any OTHER royalty-free stock photo sites that are fairly cheap and that sell by the image instead of monthly memberships?  Thanks you guys--keep on rockin'


----------



## mdnky (Mar 20, 2006)

www.Comstock.com


----------



## Natobasso (Mar 22, 2006)

Here's just a few. This one's a current favorite (http://www.sxc.hu/):

http://aarinfreephoto.com/
http://www.amgmedia.com/freephotos/
http://www.artfavor.com/
http://amazingtextures.com/textures/index.php
http://www.burningwell.org/
http://www.bigfoto.com/
http://www.buzznet.com/
http://www.barrysfreephotos.com/
http://www.creatingonline.com/stock_photos/
http://www.cepolina.com/freephoto/
http://search.creativecommons.org/
http://gimp-savvy.com/PHOTO-ARCHIVE/
http://gallery.hd.org/index.jsp
http://www.free-photographs.net/
http://www.freedigitalphotos.net/
http://www.freephotos.com/
http://www.freedigitalphotos.net/
http://www.freephotos.com/
http://www.freephotosbank.com/
http://free-stockphotos.com/
http://www.freemediagoo.com/
http://geekphilosopher.com/MainPage/photos.htm
http://www.freefoto.com/index.jsp
http://fromoldbooks.org/
http://www.holylandphotos.org/
http://davidniblack.com/imagebase/
http://www.imageafter.com/
http://www.morguefile.com/
http://majesticimagery.com/
http://www.pics4learning.com/
http://www.pixelperfectdigital.com/
http://pdphoto.org/
http://www.photorogue.com/
http://www.pixelbag.de/
http://www.photocase.com/Default.asp
http://www.picturestation.net/start/
http://www.sxc.hu/
http://www.stockvault.net/gallery/
http://www.unprofound.com/
http://www.woophy.com/map/index.php
http://www.nps.gov/yell/press/images/
http://yotophoto.com/


----------



## mspain77 (Mar 28, 2006)

Damn!  Thanks Natobasso!  You rock!


----------



## Natobasso (Mar 28, 2006)

No problem! I got lucky and had a printer of mine send me most of this list, though some I found on my own. Just thought I'd pass it along.


----------



## Akkarin (Mar 29, 2006)

http://www.bigstockphoto.com/ this place is cheap for those of us who don't do this as a Job.


----------

